# -P3 and -P4 modifiers



## karen57 (Mar 16, 2012)

I've been told that -P3 and -P4 are considered bundled by CMS but am having trouble finding anything to support this.  Does anyone have any references I can check out, or is this even correct?

Thanks!


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Mar 16, 2012)

Anesthesia Physical Status Modifier Fact Sheet
Definition
P1 - A normal healthy patient 
P2 - A patient with mild systemic disease 
P3 - A patient with severe systemic disease 
P4 - A patient with severe systemic disease that is a constant threat to life 
P5 - A moribund patient who is not expected to survive without the operation 
P6 - A declared brain-dead patient whose organs are being removed for donor purposes
Appropriate Usage
Append to anesthesia service/procedure codes 
The modifiers are informational only and do not affect payment Inappropriate Usage
Appending this modifier to CPT codes 00100 through 01999 - Anesthesia Codes 
Appending the modifier for a situation other than the one described by the descriptor 

http://www.wpsmedicare.com/part_b/resources/modifiers/modifier-anes-physstatus.shtml


----------



## twizzle (Mar 16, 2012)

*P3 and P4*



karen57 said:


> I've been told that -P3 and -P4 are considered bundled by CMS but am having trouble finding anything to support this.  Does anyone have any references I can check out, or is this even correct?
> 
> Thanks!



Medicare doesn't recognize the physical status modifiers.


----------

